

Awesome android app to connect your phone to your KDE desktop - patrickaljord
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5KF6gBI8-o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
cbhl
This is really cool, although the functionality reminds me a lot of the
functions available in the XBMC Remote application[0][1] (e.g. SMS and Call
notifications; remote media control). I also think that the project is a nice
stop-gap until Ubuntu OS starts shipping on phones.

I do wonder whether the changes will be accepted by upstream KDE, though.

[0]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.xbmc.andro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.xbmc.android.remote)
[1] [https://code.google.com/p/android-
xbmcremote/](https://code.google.com/p/android-xbmcremote/)

